# Lets get down, dirty and....



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

..and puerile!

I like making lists. They make me feel comfortable. So here?s my top-ten list of women I find attractive, in order (?celebrities? unfortunately ? no point in say ?the girl who lives just down the road, although she certainly would get on the list):

Rachel Weitz
Jennifer Jason-Leigh
Kirsten Dunst
Helen Hunt
Tilda Hird
Winona Ryder
Susan Sarandon
Penelope Cruz
Norah Jones
Kate Blanchet

Thoughts? Ladies ? feel free to include your own ? be in man or woman, beast or seraphim.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

jennifer love hewitt for me ... currently used as wallpaper on my pc :lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Ten ten JC, I demand a top ten!


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

nah shes the only one for me ! but then agagin i could sqeeze angelina jolie into my list


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Not in order but

Asia argento









Winona ryder









victoria silvstedt








audrey tautou









Bjork









Anjelina Jolie









Gillian anderson









Shirley manson









Jeri Ryan -









sarah michelle gellar









keria knightley


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm totally shallow when it comes to celebs. I see no point in liking a celebrity for their percieved 'personality', their quirkiness, bohemian style or whatever. If they increase blood flow to my penis then I like them.

Salma Hayek:










Her body really does it for me.

I like lots of girls from gentlemen's websites, but I wont post pictures of them here.

I am developing a taste for Keiraaaaa, since she is the same age as me and from the same city as me. She is too skinny though.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Axel - Salma's snake dance in 'From Dusk till Dawn' has got to be the most erotic scene that has ever been put down on film.

I saw the film when it was just released. It was a midnight session and the cinema was packed. During the dance scene I swear there was drool pooling beneath the screen. Every bloke watching was mesmerized and all the women must have been pissed with there partners. Even the music that she danced to was oozing sex. My friend sitting next to me mubbled (probably not knowing that he did so), that she would be the **** of the century. Can't argue with that. Anyhow, Salma has a beautiful body and she also does it for me. Nice choice!


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

James Spader
Gary Sinise
Patrick Dempsey


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

enngirl...what happened to Marilyn Manson??? :wink:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

He's still on the list but I'm too embarrased to include him. You guys might think I'm strange.  lol :wink:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

You could pretty much just ditto Falling Free's list for me...we seem to have quite similar tastes in women.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

So I know I choose Hollywood men based on their percieved personalities. Or I guess characters they play in movies. Do you guys choose these celebrity women based solely on looks or how they carry thereself, movie roles, etc?

Like I'll see a guy in one particular role that turns me on (gary sinise, not his forrest gump role, lol) and he'll be sexy to me forever.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Well Enngirl, it's all pretty much ridiculous. I mean, i suppose i choose these women based on both their looks and preceived personalities. Like, for example, Angelina Jolie would be up there for me not necessarily because i like big chested, big lipped women, but more because she seems like a pretty cool person. Whereas someone like Paris Hilton or Britney Spears i have absolutely no attraction to as they seem like such vacuous twits. Sure, i'd have sex with them...who wouldn't? But i'd most likely kick them out right after and immediately feel disgusted with myself.

Rene Russo is another one for me. I don't know why but i find her extremely exciting. In the films i've seen her in she's always acting so cool...she seems to have such a profound sense of style. I love it.

Now, if i was going strictly for looks, here is my ideal style...the aesthetic ensemble that really does it for me...










And yes, the ability to count to seven is also a huge prerequisite but as you can see, Ms. Seberg has no problem with that.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Milan, absolutely. That dance really is quite something. She is actually the only one that springs to mind when I think of sexually desirable celebs. She would be the f**k of the century.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

the voice, the hair, the pants.. it doesnt get any better then Steve Perry. especially during the 70s. he was the ultimate rockstar. i have the hugest crush on him. you cant rightly blame me when you see Steve in ACTION.




























i mean think about it. what was the best thing about 'We Are The World - USA For Africa'? the fact that they were coming together to solve the worlds hunger problem? NO. it was 
THE PERRY BETWEEN THE LOGGINS AND THE HALL.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

sleeping beauty rises form the dead. To tell us who's hot. Then she shall disappear again...

Welcome back sb!!!


----------

